# Battery Score for Solar



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

As I mentioned before I was getting some batteries from work after an upgrade job on some small solar systems

I ended up with 20 55 AH deep cell and 12 26 AH Deep cell batteries


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice score bro!


----------

